# Thanks



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who donated to help me get a Bionic... It was picked up tonight by B16 and is being shipped as we speak.. For all the support I def feel obligated to com through for you guys.... Expect something soon!


----------



## mylasthope (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome. Can't wait. Loved gummy charged. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Glad to have you on board.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntingBull (Jul 29, 2011)

Gummy Charged was the first ROM I ever put on my first ever Android phone. Cant wait for that kinda goddess on the Bionic.....


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

Its nice to see some familararity coming from the Charge. I know you're going to enjoy the Bionic. Looking forward to some goodness from you.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## branshaw09 (Jun 14, 2011)

Cant wait to see your work on the bionic. I loved your work on the X.


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

The only thing that would make this any better would be if you guys got Fabulous to join Liberty.

Sent from my Bionic using Tapatalk.


----------



## DrivetheGreen66 (Sep 14, 2011)

Gummyjar was the first rom that I installed on my DX and I kept it for a long time then went to liberty. Then I got my charge via you and it came with Gummycharged. I enjoy your roms a lot.

Thanks, kejar.


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't wait for this either! Has work commenced yet? I haven't been able to fulfill my flashing addiction since switching from the tbolt, lol. The device has so much potential and i cant wait to see what people come up with. Must have ROM's!!! Lol.


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

Also im planning on donating once i get my paypal back. They decided they had to verify my address and since i dont have a home phone they have to mail me a stupid code.


----------



## branshaw09 (Jun 14, 2011)

D3fault121 said:


> The only thing that would make this any better would be if you guys got Fabulous to join Liberty.
> 
> Sent from my Bionic using Tapatalk.


It was my understanding that kejar is not part of Liberty anymore after they started making people pay for their Beta/Nightlies.
Now kejar and Fab teaming up would be AWESOME!!!!!

Kejar, donation sent. Not much, but wanted to show my appreciation.


----------

